# Can I share my son's collection



## Arjun&Yoshi (Dec 27, 2014)

so as some of you may know, I am actually mom to Arjun, my 10 year old who is the happy best friend to a 7 month old Russian baby named Yoshi. I am a member here because I thought it was important for me to also learn all I can about the proper care of tortoises as my son is too young to really do it on his own. Anyways, he has been obsessed with tortoises since he was young and asking for one since he was 7. Only this past November for his 10th did we feel he would be able to properly be responsible for him. Since 2011 he has bought a tortoise sculpture (or turtle if a tortoise wasn't found) from all the vacations we've been on. He wanted me to share his little collection on here...so cute! 

These are from: Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic, Jamaica, Haiti, Toronto and Vancouver.


----------



## Arjun&Yoshi (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's a clearer pic...


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 27, 2014)

That's quite a collection. It's interesting to see the one with the pyramiding. I love the little blue and grey one.


----------



## Arjun&Yoshi (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks. He's hoping to add many more over the years.....so am I.....means we're on vacation LOL!!


----------



## Moozillion (Dec 27, 2014)

Such fun!!! I'd say he's a SERIOUS tortoise/turtle lover!!!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 27, 2014)

So sad that pyramided one.  needs more humidity.


----------



## Arjun&Yoshi (Dec 27, 2014)

dmmj said:


> So sad that pyramided one.  needs more humidity.



Hahaa. I honestly knew nothing about tortoises until I started reading on this forum. When I saw that pyramided sculpture I thought that was a special type of tortoise or something. So clueless! Lol


----------



## leigti (Dec 27, 2014)

That is a very nice collection. And a great way to remember his vacations and travels.


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Dec 27, 2014)

I also collect turtles and tortoises knick knacks.


----------



## pam (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Heather H (Feb 24, 2015)

i love that you are a member here to learn about your son's passion. I think that shows what a great mom  you are


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 24, 2015)

Great collection ! ! ! !


----------



## R warren (Oct 17, 2015)

Arjun&Yoshi said:


> so as some of you may know, I am actually mom to Arjun, my 10 year old who is the happy best friend to a 7 month old Russian baby named Yoshi. I am a member here because I thought it was important for me to also learn all I can about the proper care of tortoises as my son is too young to really do it on his own. Anyways, he has been obsessed with tortoises since he was young and asking for one since he was 7. Only this past November for his 10th did we feel he would be able to properly be responsible for him. Since 2011 he has bought a tortoise sculpture (or turtle if a tortoise wasn't found) from all the vacations we've been on. He wanted me to share his little collection on here...so cute!
> 
> These are from: Mexico, Cuba, Dominican Republic, Jamaica, Haiti, Toronto and Vancouver.


----------



## R warren (Oct 17, 2015)

That is awsome!!!!!
Especially at his age!
Ya just can't buy that!!!


----------

